# 922 vs 622



## GaryK (Jul 9, 2002)

I am thinking of upgrading from a 622 to a 922. I have my projector connected to the hdmi connection and another set connected with the component connections. This allows me to use HD on either TV (the same channel). Does this dual output work on the 922?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Yup.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Used `a couple months ago ... did works.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

I use both hd outputs all the time and it works great. One thing the 922 doesn't have that my 622 did is a s-video jack which I used to connect a vcr. Since I rarely record anything on the vcr anymore the composite video output works just fine.


----------

